# 2013-06-14 Hamilton (Ontario, Canada) Airshow



## Howard Gibson (Dec 22, 2021)

I attended this at Canadian Warplane Heritage's hanger, and I took photos. My camera batteries died before I could get the airborne shots I wanted, but it was not the best camera for that anyway. You do see here a Mosquito, and Canadian Warplane Heritage's flying Lancaster. 

Enjoy.

2013-06-14 Hamilton (Ontario, Canada) Airshow

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 22, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Wurger (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## SaparotRob (Dec 22, 2021)

Great stuff!


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 22, 2021)

Good pics. It was the first time Mosquito KA114 attended a Canadian show and both Mossie veterans Russ Bannock (RIP) and George Stewart were there to talk about their experiences. I have a thread here about the same show: Hamilton Airshow 2013


----------

